# Seaside Oberon in Taupe?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of the Seaside Oberon in Taupe [as a journal or otherwise] I'm just trying to get an idea of what it would look like? Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

WHEW!  Say the word "seaside" and I'm there....  Took a look at the design.  I don't care that much for it.  Again -- whew!  $$ won't be leaving my wallet for that.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't seen one, but maybe you could email or call Oberon and ask if they have an image available.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I saw an image in the journal section. They only had it in saddle. It's okay, but I prefer the Hokusai wave.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

pic?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's the Seaside cover, but I can't find a taupe version image anywhere:


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've searched that site up and down and there is no Taupe photo available for this cover. I sent Oberon an email requesting one- so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I even did a Google image search, but with no luck.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Aw thanks! I appreciate that! I didn't even think of searching there! I'm just hoping Oberon has an image example of every product/color combo they carry on file just in case. I'd really hate to order a product site unseen and then not like the color combo- especially with their return policy.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just received a reply from Oberon: Their response was "search through our other products for an image". Um...yeah I DID that already.....I sent them another email asking if they have one on file they could email me. I'm starting to think I should just purchase a regular journal for this project instead of wasting the $55 bucks on an Oberon- the customer service has been less than helpful within the past week.....sorry for the vent but I'm frustrated now.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Here's the Seaside cover, but I can't find a taupe version image anywhere:


That looks like their taupe to me. What color is it?
Paula


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Ooh, I like that cover -- especially with the sand dollar button!  Are you buying it as a journal?  

I'm very happy with my Creekbed Maple, but if they made that one as a Kindle cover, I would be sorely tempted....


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Image above is in Saddle- Taupe is a soft sand color. And yes it would be a journal- they don't make it for Kindle covers- which I agree is a shame.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It must be the Hokusaui Wave they make in taupe that I am thinking of then.
I have a taupe cover that came with a used k1 in raven.  I never thought I would like the raven but I do as the taupe color is really beautiful.
Paula


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> - the customer service has been less than helpful within the past week.....sorry for the vent but I'm frustrated now.


You know they're closed for the Holidays, right? I'm not sure they'll be open again before next week. They're probably checking e-mail, but might not be in the 'offices' where they could lay hands on alternate images.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann- NO, I know they are closed for the Holidays and Inventory, however what I'm referring to is the type of emails I've been receiving. They have been very brief, snarky, and not at all helpful. If they are not in the office and cannot access those images to send to me then it would be nice to say so- I'd completely understand that scenario.....instead I get a "Look it up on our website under other products"- yeah sorry I DID that already.......and I told them I had. It's just a bit irritating.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If they are unwilling to answer your questions, perhaps it is time to look for a cover from a different company.

Based on all the pics on their website and Facebook page, it does not look like taupe is a popular color. If this picture is accurate, I do not like the color.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a taupe Avenue of Trees and it's beautiful.  But, that's just my opinion!!!!!!  I think that the taupe is such a pretty color that is rather neutral so it goes with most of the designs.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

robjond said:


> I have a taupe Avenue of Trees and it's beautiful. But, that's just my opinion!!!!!! I think that the taupe is such a pretty color that is rather neutral so it goes with most of the designs.


Have you posted a pic anywhere?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

There is a picture of it somewhere in the threads on these boards.  I saw it with Garden at Giverney and they were beautiful together.  That raven you posted is about the right color, but somehow it is  very attractive in person.
Paula ny


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I must say I agree with pomlover about the emails sent from oberon.  They can be very helpful, or downright unhelpful and even dissmissive.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I am sorry if you feel we are dismissive, we don't mean to be, we do care about our customers a great deal. Please remember that we are a small family company and take a few weeks off this time of year so email responses will be delayed since our offices are not open right now. 

We do check email and will be back on the 11th but feel free to send anything you need  and  we will be glad to help you anyway we can. Thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> If they are unwilling to answer your questions, perhaps it is time to look for a cover from a different company.
> 
> Based on all the pics on their website and Facebook page, it does not look like taupe is a popular color. If this picture is accurate, I do not like the color.


The Oberon pictures of the taupe don't seem to look as good as some of the ones I've seen here - which might be why so few here have ordered it. Someone had posted a picture of their taupe cover and it was a beautiful light caramel color. Totally changed my opinion of that color. Not sure that this is the pic I was thinking of, but it's the color I was thinking of (the second pic).

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5755.msg264973.html#msg264973


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> The Oberon pictures of the taupe don't seem to look as good as some of the ones I've seen here - which might be why so few here have ordered it.


I agree, this pic looks much nicer than the one on the Oberon website....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw a taupe Oberon at one of our meet ups and it was beautiful in real life. It's a beautiful caramel color. Much prettier in real life than on the website. I like it better than the saddle.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

My Taupe Seaside journal arrived!

This is the 5X7 Seaside Taupe JOURNAL- NOT a kindle cover  The color is a bit lighter then reality due to flash. It is darker than I had expected- a lot of grey/black/dark brown colors. Would not describe it as a "caramel" color at all- it almost has a coffee hue to it, think mocha? However it is very beautiful.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh... that is very nice!!


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

I like that taupe color.  Of course I like all the Oberon covers.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I have Avenue of Trees in taupe and it is beautiful.  I think any design in taupe would be beautiful.  The color is so pretty.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

robjond said:


> I have Avenue of Trees in taupe and it is beautiful. I think any design in taupe would be beautiful. The color is so pretty.


I think the taupe is beautiful. It looks much better in real life than it does online. I actually like it much more than the Saddle. I just wish they offered more covers with this choice. If they were to offer the Seaside in Taupe as a Kindle cover I'd be first in line to order it.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for putting up the pic of the taupe Avenue of Trees.  Someday I'll figure out how to post pictures....maybe...I just can't seem to be able to do it


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

FYI- This Seaside Journal in Taupe is now available for sale- MINT not used- check sale board


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Taupe Seaside next to Creek Bed Maple in Saddle


----------

